

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - b-man
http://dlc.sun.com/pdf/800-7895/800-7895.pdf [pdf]

======
Stasyan
Url seems to have an error. It should be :
<http://dlc.sun.com/pdf/800-7895/800-7895.pdf>

~~~
b-man
Yup, marked the pdf in the wrong place. Too late to edit it though.

